# BC question (again!) amyone using the mini pill



## mrs owl

Hi Ladies,

I would please like to know if anyone is using the mini pill (progestrogen-only pill (POP) and if you have had any major side effects from it? Do you like using it and what made you choose it over the normal pill? I'm considering switching to it as the normal pill makes me feel very nauseous. Last night was the first time my partner and I used a condom since finishing my pack of normal pills and shock horror it broke:( :wacko:

Any advice would be appreciated :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Hi :) I'm on a mini pill called cerazette and love this this time around. I do have to say I got pregnant my first time on it :dohh: but I still got my periods back then and I wasn't taking it at the same time each day so maybe that's why :shrug: this time I'm on it my periods have completely stopped and no pregnancy after taking it for longer so I think it's working this time haha. 

I tried a normal pill and found that my mood swings were 10 times worse and I got frequent headaches so I switched back to this one, as long as I don't get pregnant on it again I'll be using this until OH says I can have a planned baby :haha:


----------



## ktod

I use cerazette and love it. No periods (although not everyone has this) and it doesn't give me migraines. I tried loads of combined pills and they gave me major migraine with vomitting. I got preg the second month I came off it when ntnp so it didnt have any long term fertility effects.


----------



## Rachie004

I was on Cerazette and didn't have periods for the 18 months that I took it however it made me miserable. I felt like I was numb to the world! The combined pill made me crazy so I guess cerazette was an improvement but I feel so much better now I'm not taking it!

Have you thought about charting as BC? Or at least in conjunction with condoms so at least you know if you're in your fertile phase or not? xx


----------



## mrs owl

thank you for all the feedback ladies I really appreciate it.
I did think about charting but after I stopped the normal pill I had a period for 17 days...oh dear so I went to see my doctor and he said it was because I stopped taking the pill. He said that sometimes it just happens and that I should go back on the pill for now, dreading thinking about what's going to happen when we finally decided to ttc but being optimistic that it was a once off that my period lasted that long.


----------



## Button#

I use femulon (sp?) because I'm breastfeeding so can't take the combined pill. I don't have any problems with it. You do have less of a window to take it in than the combined pill though.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I am on cerazette and love it, they have recently gave me a different named pill that is basically the same as cerazette called desomono, but all both of these are is a thing called desogestrol which is the synthetic hormone. I haven't had a period for nearly 5 years except when slippin up and forgetting a couple but no pg. I mainly use it due to endometriosis but it doesn't really help and they thought I had high bp, they won't let u on it if u smoke tho. Good luck x


----------



## xVAP

I'm also using cerazette, and its brilliant. For the first few months I experienced maybe 2 days of spotting every 3 weeks, but no bleeding after that.


----------

